# How to stop my tiel screaming?



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

Oli has always been a screamer, whether its to get out of his cage or for attention. I always ignore the screams and wait until he's quiet to give him what he wants, which did help prevent the screaming.

But recently he's started screaming when I leave the room. Whether its for 2 minutes or 2 hours he will scream for the entire duration until im back. Even if somebody else is in the room with him, he will scream and refuse to eat until im back  the problem is, that i cant ignore his screams because he screams UNTIL i return, so i cant wait until he's quiet because he doesnt stop.

Yet when i return he remains silent and will just perch on me without playing or anything :/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try covering his cage when you leave the room. This makes him think it's night and tiels don't tend to scream at night. I had to do this for one of my birds because she was so attached to me.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn't turn out the lights. Just cover one side of the cage so the bird can't see you for those extended periods you're away. This way there is less stimuli and the screaming should stop. A sun conure I owned a few years back had a previous owner that would keep him in perpetual darkness. After a while it screws up your pet's sleep cycle which means darkness will not work anymore and/or it may mean your pet will spend more time awake in the night.

A small amount of screaming during a day is reasonable for a pet bird. If this is a young bird, he should grow out of it if you give him time. If you don't have the sort of attention he's demanding, consider getting him a friend.


----------



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

He's out of his cage with me for 6-10 hours a day, so it's definitely not lack of attention  
That's what confuses me so much. I'll be with him for hours on end, yet as soon as I leave he goes mad.

He's never kept in darkness, a light is always on, and covering his cage used to work but he now just screams through it :/

I start a new full time job next monday, and I'm dreading it, because if he's this bad when I'm home all day, I cant imagine how he's going to be when I'm out the house most of the day :/ Although other people will be home to give him attention, but if he's grown so attached to me it's going to be a problem. 
I find it flattering and completely cute, as I love him so much, but it's really becoming an issue.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Have you considered giving him another bird for company? If he screams because he doesn't want to be apart from his best friend, maybe give him a best friend who never goes away? I know that can cause him to not bond so strongly with you though, so I understand if you don't want that to happen.


----------

